# Seezunge; gibt es die noch?



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,
beim Stöbern im AB ist mir aufgefallen, dass es kaum Hinweise auf Seezungenfänge gibt. Die haben wir vor gefühlten 100 Jahren massenweise zum Beispiel in Westkapelle vom Damm (vorwiegend nachts) gefangen. Lohnt es sich heute noch, gezielt irgendwo auf diesen Fisch zu angeln? Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen oder Infos?#h

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2012)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Hallo Herbert,#h

auch wenn ich selbst nicht der Fänger war:

Zumindest war ich vor 2-3 Jahren Zeuge von Zungenfängen
auf dem Damm.:m


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Hallo,

mann ist der Blog tot. Es scheint ja wirklich sehr still um diesen sehr aromatischen und raren Speisefisch zu sein.

Westkapelle ist mir im Moment zu weit!

Muss ich mich wohl weiter um Info bemühen da hier auch keine hilfreichen Tips existieren. Schade.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord


----------



## derporto (7. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=589

Die Jungs hier sind extra mit der Absicht Seezungen zu fangen nach Westkapelle gefahren. Und sie scheinen sich, wie man der Webseite entnehmen kann, durchaus mit der Brandungsangelei in NL auszukennen. 

Gefangen haben sie dann zwar weniger Seezungen als erwartet (immerhin eine Maßige), dafür aber schöne Sandhaie von beachtlicher Größe. 

Ich denke, die Jungs hätten es nicht explizit auf Seezungen abgesehen, wenn von vornherein keine Chance dagewesen wäre. So argumentiert auf jeden Fall mein Menschenverstand.

Also: Versuch dein Glück!


----------



## Pollack 10 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Hallo Derporto,
schau mal auf die die Seite unserer holländischen Angelfreunde, da wirst du eine ganze Menge zu dem Thema finden.
www.zeevisland.com

gruß
Helmut


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Ist zwar schon vier-fünf Jahre her, daß ich da letzte Mal vor Ort war, aber von den Molen von Ijmuiden (Nordmole-Wijk aan Zee), haben wir nachts zur Seeseite raus immer wieder schöne Seezungen bis 40cm auf Kneifer gefangen.


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Was sind denn Kneifer? Egal. Trotzdem bin ich überrascht wie wenig es über Seezunge gibt. Bevor ich die Umstände auf mich nehme an relativ unattraktiven Orten auf nicht vorhersehbare Fänge von Seezungen in Holland zu hoffen, fahre ich doch lieber zum Schweden-Eck um entweder Meerforellen oder vielleicht eine paar Platte, Hornhechte, Makrelen und vielleicht auch Dorsche und Heringe zu angeln. Is´viel praktischer.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tipps und Links. Leider kann ich überhaupt kein Holländisch.

P.S. Tolles Land, tolle Leute in Holland.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord


----------



## Windelwilli (11. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Kneifer = Seeringelwurm

Ich hab denen doch echt in meiner Anfangszeit den Kopf vor dem anködern abgeschnitten, weil ich vor den "Beißern" Respekt hatte.

Heute lach ich da natürlich drüber....


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*



Kugelis67 schrieb:


> *Was sind denn Kneifer*? Egal. Trotzdem bin ich überrascht wie wenig es über Seezunge gibt.* Bevor ich die Umstände auf mich nehme an relativ unattraktiven Orten auf nicht vorhersehbare Fänge von Seezungen in Holland zu hoffen*, fahre ich doch lieber zum Schweden-Eck um entweder Meerforellen oder vielleicht eine paar Platte, Hornhechte, Makrelen und vielleicht auch Dorsche und Heringe zu angeln. Is´viel praktischer.
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tipps und Links. Leider kann ich überhaupt kein Holländisch.
> 
> P.S. Tolles Land, tolle Leute in Holland.
> ...


 

Kneifer sind Borstenwürmer. Wer die nicht kennt, wird wohl auch im Schweden-Eck keine Seezungen fangen.
Aber viel Glück auf die Mefos.#6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Ich weiß nicht warum es so ist aber ich esse eigentlich keinen Fisch außer Seezunge und Thunfisch aus der Dose! Nur leider habe ich von der Seezunge zum letzten Mal vor ca. 20 Jahren in Holland und Spanien schleckern können und das schleicht mir heute noch nach! Nun bin ich auch nicht mehr ganz so jung und fahre bevorzugt ins Land, wo ich mich wohl fühle (Fehmarn) aber für so eine Seezunge, könnte ich mir so einen Holland-Trip nochmal richtig gut vorstellen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Wieviel Dosenthun isst du denn so? Das Zeug ist meistens ordentlich mit Quecksilber belastet. Da würde ich mich zurückhalten.


----------



## Pollack 10 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*

Hallo,
eine gute Strecke für Seezungen befindet sich zwischen Westkapelle und Domburg auf Höhe des Golfplatzes. Die Fangmöglichkeiten sind im Sommer und natürlich nachts!

Gruß
Helmut

PS. Zeeland ist wesentlich näher wie Fehmarn und immer einen Ausflug wert!


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Seezunge; gibt es die noch?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kneifer sind Borstenwürmer. Wer die nicht kennt, wird wohl auch im Schweden-Eck keine Seezungen fangen.
> Aber viel Glück auf die Mefos.#6



Hi,

als relative Landratte darf man den Begriff "Kneifer" ruhig mal nicht kennen und darf sich trotzdem Angler, und beizeiten sogar ein richtig erfolgreicher nennen. Zumal ich "Mefo´s" an Stellen gefangen habe an denen manch "Profi" seine Angel nicht mal ausgepackt hätte. Also wirklich!

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord

Sascha


----------

